

Show HN: Terashare, really simple 2P2 sharing of large files - koendeschacht

Hi HN!<p>We&#x27;re 2 programmers from Belgium and we just launched our first product: Terashare (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;terashare.net). It&#x27;s an application to send large files 2P2, and we have put a lot of effort in making it <i>really</i> easy to use.<p>We would love some feedback! On our website, our movie and of course the app.<p>If you want to try downloading a file without uploading one, you can use this link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;terashare.net&#x2F;SqGsg0n<p>Thanks!
Koen &amp; Jan
======
nchudleigh
Don't you mean P2P?

Also reep.io is already doing this really well. No client necessary. What
makes yours better?

~~~
koendeschacht
When we started developing terashare we initially wanted to use the technology
that is also used by reep.io (webrtc). We however decided against it because
webrtc is currently not supported in Internet Explorer. Also, we designed
terashare to be used for large files, and with webrtc you need to keep the
browser tab open during the entire download and you need to copy to the entire
file in the local storage of the browser before you can make another copy to
for example your Downloads folder (ok for smaller files, not ok when you are
sending a 500GB file).

Last but not least, in Belgium a lot of people are behind a NAT-router, and
the NAT holepunching in webrtc often does not work very well in our
experience.

It's a technology with a lot of potential though!

~~~
nchudleigh
Ah, I see. The NAT issue is an interesting one I hadn't considered.

------
bjones53
There's no success state on your contact form.

~~~
koendeschacht
Thanks for the feedback! I have put it on our todo list.

